# Shipping a Car from the UK to SA



## pfirman1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am in the process of moving from the UK to SA, initially to study and then to live out there. 

I have bought a car over here with the intention of taking it over to Cape Town.

I would be grateful if there is anybody that has been through this process that could help me. I will not hold permanent residency and can't seem to get my head around the legislations of how long I will be able to keep my car over there for, without being a permanent residence. 

I don't mind pay customs etc, but my concern is that I want to be able to eventually sell my car out there, without having to ship it back to England.

I would be grateful for any help.

-P


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

pfirman1 said:


> I am in the process of moving from the UK to SA, initially to study and then to live out there.
> 
> I have bought a car over here with the intention of taking it over to Cape Town.
> 
> ...


If you are not a SA citizen, it should be easier to bring a car back than what it was for us ( we have dual citizenship)
Before bringing your car to SA, you have to have permission to do so and get a letter of authority from SABS. Cars are expensive here, that is why we wanted to bring our one car back.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes you have to jump through some hoops and you may be able to save a bit but when it comes to selling you might have a bit of a problem as the vehicle will be seen as a grey import. The problem with these "one off" imports is that they usually confuse the parts departments at the local dealers and SOME DEALERS REFUSE TO SERVICE / FIX these or always charge more for some unknown reason. The reason is to stop individuals from hopping over to Swaziland and buying vehicles there and saving a packet or buying direct from the far east!


----------

